# Entitlements along with Disability Allowance?



## Sn@kebite (6 Oct 2007)

My mother is on DA @ €185.40 or so for the last couple of months. She would like to know what are her entitlements with this. She has free travelling pass and a medical card. That's all so far, are there any other entitlements in this case? specifically fuel allowance, as arthritis is affected by cold weather.
Thanks!


----------



## gipimann (6 Oct 2007)

Here's the list of benefits which your mother may qualify for -

Living Alone Increase, Fuel Allowance, Household Benefits Package, Island Allowance

The household benefits package includes assistance towards electricity or Gas, telephone and TV licence.
The Island Allowance is for persons living on the islands off our coast.

Apply for all of these to Dept of Social and Family Affairs (see the website for contacts as the allowances are dealt with by different areas in the Dept).

She may also qualify for assistance under the Supplementary Welfare Allowance scheme - for example with rent or mortgage, diet, clothing or exceptional needs. Contact the Community Welfare Officer in the local health centre for information on SWA.


----------



## gideon152 (16 Oct 2007)

You can download the forms from the www.welfare.ie site


----------



## apple1 (17 Oct 2007)

Snakebite....was the granting of your mother's medical card means tested or given automatically? I'm in the same boat but not sure whether the medical card will be means tested.  Afraid we may not qualify.  Thanks, apple1


----------



## Nellie123 (20 Oct 2007)

Apple 1 As your Disability Allowance is already a means tested payment you should at least apply for your Medical Card. Remember there are only 2 answers to that question YES or No!!   It is likely that you would get at least the "Doctor Only" card. When in doubt always apply anyway. Good Luck.


----------



## Demonique (4 Dec 2007)

Rent relief (possibly mortgage relief)

Household benefits package:
- TV licence
- Electricity allowance
- Phone line rental

Possibly bottled gas allowance and winter fuel payment


----------

